

Ask HN: make consumer social web MVP and not registering company? - wsieroci

Hi,<p>I am wondering for some time if is it good idea to make consumer social web MVP and go with it public without registering company at first? What do you think? Is it maybe road to failure?
======
mrose
Quite the opposite, I think. You've answered your own question by regarding
the MVP and "registering company" as two distinct entities, thus implying that
registering the company is not part of the MVP, which is what you should be
spending your energy on right now. I should also note that this advice is not
set in stone, as forming the company could be part of your MVP, depending on
the specifics of the business you are trying to build.

~~~
wsieroci
I think about social consumer web MVP. That is why I can do MVP and have users
without registering company. And when it occurs that this idea could be ok
then I will register company. But I do not know if this is right decision.

